# 64483 and 64484



## dandk1990@charter.net (Jan 8, 2020)

My doctor is doing a right transforaminal injection at L3-L4 AND L5-S1 can you still bill this as 64483 and 64484 even though it is not consecutive levels?


----------



## dwaldman (Jan 8, 2020)

64483Injection(s), anesthetic agent and/or steroid, transforaminal epidural, with imaging guidance (fluoroscopy or CT); lumbar or sacral, single level


64484Injection(s), anesthetic agent and/or steroid, transforaminal epidural, with imaging guidance (fluoroscopy or CT); lumbar or sacral, each additional level (List separately in addition to code for primary procedure)CHAPTER VIII SURGERY: ENDOCRINE, NERVOUS, EYE AND OCULAR ADNEXA, AND AUDITORY SYSTEMS CPT CODES 60000 - 69999 FOR NATIONAL CORRECT CODING INITIATIVE POLICY MANUAL FOR MEDICARE SERVICES
"CPT codes 22510-22512 represent a family of codes describing percutaneous vertebroplasty, and CPT codes 22513-22515 represent a family of codes describing percutaneous vertebral augmentation. Within each of these families of codes, the physician may report only one primary procedure code and the add-on procedure code for each additional level(s) whether the additional level(s) are contiguous or not."


			https://www.cms.gov/Medicare/Coding/NationalCorrectCodInitEd/index
		

____________________________
Even though the levels are not contiguous, if you look at the MUE table for practitioners, Medicare only allows CPT 64483 to be reported with one unit per date of service. In the NCCI policy manual, they provide an example of vertebroplasty procedures where the patient might have that type of procedures at separate levels that are not contiguous and they state you have to use one primary code and the add on code.



			https://www.cms.gov/Medicare/Coding/NationalCorrectCodInitEd/MUE


----------

